# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Κοκκινολαίμης

## jk21

Λιγο μετα την βροχη .... στην αυλη του πατρικου μου στο Βολο  , ξυπνησαν παιδικες μου θυμισες με το αγαπημενο μου πουλι

----------


## koukoulis

Πραγματικά τα λατρεύω αυτά τα πουλάκια.
ομορφες οι φωτο

----------


## xrisam

Τι όμορφα πλασματάκια. Είναι αξιοθαύμαστα!

Αναρωτιώμουνα με αυτες τις καιρικες συνθήκες που πάνε καθε τόσο για να προφυλαχθουν απο τα μπουρίνια....

----------


## blackmailer

Μα τι όμορφα που είναι αυτά τα πουλάκια...

----------


## Μπία

Και δικό μου αγαπημένο!!!!!το ξέρετε άραγε ότι εξημερώνεται πολύ εύκολα?παλαιότερα ένα γλυκούλι ερχόταν δίπλα μου για να φάει σποράκια.Μόλις με έβλεπε στον κήπο ερχόταν κοντά στη βρύση και τιτίβιζε να το δω και να πάω σπόρους.





> Τι όμορφα πλασματάκια. Είναι αξιοθαύμαστα!
> 
> Αναρωτιώμουνα με αυτες τις καιρικες συνθήκες που πάνε καθε τόσο για να προφυλαχθουν απο τα μπουρίνια....


Κρύβονται κάτω από ξερόκλαδα,σε πυκνούς φράχτες και σε αναρριχόμενα που ακουμπούν σε σκεπές σπιτιών.

----------


## geo_ilion

πω πω βρε δημητρη και εγω ελεγα να ανοιξω θεμα με το πανεμορφο αυτο πουλι 
εχει ερθει ενα στην γειτονια και ειναι πολυ ομορφο αλλα δεν το εω βγαλει ακομα φωτο 
θα το βγαλω και θα το βαλω εδω στα δικο σου θεμα

----------


## jk21

Μπια ως προς την επαφη τους με τον ανθρωπο ,τα πουλια ,οταν νοιωθουν ανθρωπο καλοπροαιρετο ,που τον βλεπουν συχνα ,συχνα τον πλησιαζουν .Φαινεται δεν ειναι τυχαιο ,που συνεβη και σε σενα  .....

βεβαια οι κοκκινολαιμηδες ειναι εντομοφαγα ,αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει τροφη σιγουρα θα τρωνε ισως και σπορους 


εδω θα δεις τον κοκκινολαιμη σε ζωγραφια ,αλλα τον συγκεκριμενο τον εχω δει σε φωτογραφια κανονικη σε βιβλιο ,το οποιο δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη διαθεσιμο για να το σκαναρω και αν σου δειξω
το συγκεκριμενο πουλι ετρωγε απο τα χερια του γεροντα 

http://agioritikesmnimes.blogspot.gr/2012/05/1332.html


η ιστορια ειναι πληρως αληθινη και υπαρχει και αντιστοιχη για φιδι

----------


## Μπία

Φυσικά ότι έχει σχέση με ζώα ,όσο παράξενο κι αν είναι εγώ το πιστεύω.Η σχέση μου με τα ζώα πάντα είχε ιδιαίτερες στιγμές και χαίρομαι να βρίσκω ανθρώπους με ανάλογες εμπειρίες.Εκείνος ο κοκκινολαίμης έτρωγε ρύζι αλλά του έδινα πολύ λίγο γιατί φοβόμουν μήπως φουσκώσουν στον πρόλοβο και του δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα.
Αλήθεια γνωρίζεις ένα πουλί που λέγεται γαιδουροκεφαλάς?έτσι τον έλεγε ένα βιβλίο.Αυτό το πουλί έδερνε το γάτο μας,εμάς,τους σκύλους,οτιδήποτε πλησίαζε κοντά του!

----------


## blackmailer

> Αλήθεια γνωρίζεις ένα πουλί που λέγεται γαιδουροκεφαλάς?έτσι τον έλεγε ένα βιβλίο.Αυτό το πουλί έδερνε το γάτο μας,εμάς,τους σκύλους,οτιδήποτε πλησίαζε κοντά του!


χαχαχα  :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

δεν το ηξερα .το εψαξα και ειναι αυτο 

http://www.poulia.info/2011/10/blog-post_7787.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesser_grey_shrike

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.Ένας εξ αυτών είναι και ο δικός μας κατεργάρης.Μπορεί να είναι επαπειλούμενο είδος αλλά ο άντρας μου κάποια στιγμή θα τον έπνιγε αν μπορούσε !!!!η φωνή του είναι ένα γρατζουνιστό ''τσεκ,τσεκ'' κάθεται χαμηλά ο αρσενικός ,ανοίγει την ουρά του σαν βεντάλια και την πάει αριστερά,δεξιά.Μόλις έβλεπε το γάτο μας οπμούσε πάνω του και τον χτυπούσε στο κεφάλι τσιρίζοντας.Κάθισε πάνω στο σκύλο και κείνος έτρεχε σαν τρελός.Είχα τον γάτο αγκαλιά και ήρθε κατά πάνω μας και μας χτυπούσε.Μιά χρονιά έκανε φωλιά στο κιόσκι που τρώγαμε και όταν στρώναμε τραπέζι πηδούσε στα πιάτα και τα έκανε όλα χάλια.Για να δουλέψουμε στον κήπο έπρεπε να φοράμε 2-3 καπέλα ,αλλιώς μάτωνε τα κεφάλια μας.Όλα όσα σας περιγράφω είναι η πλήρης αλήθεια,δεν το χωνεύω καθόλου και μόλις δω κανένα στον κήπο το κυνηγώ με την σκούπα.Ένα καλοκαίρι προτού καταλάβουμε με τι έχουμε να κάνουμε,το περάσαμε μέσα στο σπίτι και βάλαμε πινακίδα στην πόρτα όπου είχε τη φωλιά του για να προφυλάγονται οι περαστικοί :rollhappy:

----------


## xrisam

Καλε τι πουλάκι Ραμπο είναι τούτο? Ξύλο με το τουλούμι.....Πρώτη φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο!!!

----------


## Μπία

Μα πρώτη φορά συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο.Ήρθε μία αδέσποτη γατούλα να φάει και σαν προσγειώθηκε στο κεφάλι της δεν έφευγε.Το θέαμα ήταν άκρως τρελό ,να βλέπεις μία γάτα να τρέχει στο δρόμο και ένα πουλί να την κοπανάει σαν δρυοκολάπτης.

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Ειναι πανεμορφα πουλακια και κελαηδανε πολυ ωραια.

----------


## Steliosan

> Αλήθεια γνωρίζεις ένα πουλί που λέγεται γαιδουροκεφαλάς?έτσι τον έλεγε ένα βιβλίο.Αυτό το πουλί έδερνε το γάτο μας,εμάς,τους σκύλους,οτιδήποτε πλησίαζε κοντά του!


Αυτο λες; :Happy0196: 

*Σταχτοκεφαλάς ή Γαιδουροκεφαλάς (Lanius minor)*

----------


## Μπία

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιο ,είναι πιο σπαθάτο και πιο καφετί.Είδα πως υπάρχουν αρκετές παραλλαγές.Το ράμφος δεν είναι καμπυλωτό,όταν το πρωτοείδα μου θύμισε μικρογραφία γερακιού.Το βλέμμα κακό,βλοσυρό και τα είδα να τρώνε κουφαηδόνια.Είχαμε πολλά στον κήπο,όταν πριν από 15 χρόνια εμφανίστηκαν αυτά ,σιγά-σιγά εξαφανίστηκαν.Αχόνευτα και κακά πουλιά με εκνευριστικές φωνές.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Μπία

Η φωνούλα του γλυκιά ,ταπεινή,τόσο όμορφο πουλάκι!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα που πήγαινα στη δουλειά είδα ένα μικρούλι κοκκινολαίμη στο Μαρούσι!! Και μάλιστα δεν ήμουν σίγουρη αν ήταν τέτοιο πουλάκι, και είδα εδώ φωτογραφίες και σιγουρεύτηκα!! Όταν το είπα στη μητέρα μου, μου ανέφερε ότι ο παππούς μου όταν έβλεπε κοκκινολαίμη έλεγε ότι φέρνει κρύο! Γιατί το έλεγε αυτό;

----------


## jk21

Οι κοκκινολαιμηδες εμφανιζονται κυριως καθως χειμωνιαζει αλλα και το φθινοπωρο .Οταν τους βλεπουμε να αφηνουν τα δεντρα και να κατεβαινουν χαμηλα για να αναζητησουν τροφη ,τοτε ισχυει αυτο που ελεγε ο παππους ... ψαχνουν για εντομα και σκουληκια ,ωστε να τραφουν αρκετα ,τοσο οσο θα τους κρατησει ζωντανους οσο το χιονι θα καλυψει τους χωρους αναζητησης τροφης ή και το κρυο εστω θα εξαφανισει την τροφη τους ( πολλα εντομα σε χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες ακομα και πανω του μηδενος εξαφανιζονται .... αυτες περιμενω για να εξαφανιστουν επιτελους τα κουνουπια ,που ακομα και τωρα βρισκονται καποιες στιγμες στα φυτα της βεραντας και στον κηπο ενος γειτονα μου ... )

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι και εγώ στο έδαφος τον είδα και στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι ήταν κάποιο σπουργιτάκι αλλά μετά είδα το κόκκινο στο λαιμό. Μα τι όμορφο πουλάκι, πράγματι!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι που έχω αρχίσει και παρατηρώ περισσότερο τα πουλάκια γύρω μου και αναγνωρίζω είδη!!  :Big Grin:  
Κατάλαβα γιατί το έλεγε ο γλυκός μου τότε... :Happy:  Ευχαριστώ που με διαφώτισες Δημήτρη!

----------


## Elisavet

Έχω κι εγώ έναν καθημερινό πρωινό επισκέπτη! Πάντα αφήνω το μεζεδάκι του σ ενα πιατάκι έξω απ το παράθυρο είναι πανέμορφα πουλάκια!!

----------


## giorgos11

υπαρχουν και πληθυσμοι μονιμ στην ελλαδα..στην καλλιθεα μολις βγεις απο το τραινο ακους και βλεπεις ολο τον χρονο..

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βρεθηκα για καφεδακι και κουβεντουλα , στον φιλο μου το Γιωργο τον Ασωτο και προλαβα να τραβηξω το λατρεμενο μου πουλακι . Οπως εμαθα , δεν ειναι η μονη φορα που επισκεφτεται τα δεντρακια και το παρτερι στην αυλη του  και ισως εχουμε συντομα και βιντεακι , αξιο των ικανοτητων του Γιωργου , γιατι αυτο που προλαβα να τραβηξω , εγινε με χερι πασχοντος απο ... παρκινσον χαχαχα  οποτε δεν το ανεβαζω σε αυτη τη φαση 

Οι φωτο ομως δινουν μια αξια εικονα του πανεμορφου πουλιου

----------


## johnrider



----------


## MacGyver

και ο "δικός" μου κοκκινολαίμης:

----------


## johnrider

Oτι προλαβα να τραβηξω βιντεο ερχεται ενας παππους και αρχισε το μπιρι-μπιρι και τον εδιωξε. :rollhappy:

----------


## Georgiablue

Είναι πανέμορφα πουλάκια !!! Στο Ναύπλιο ολοένα και αυξάνονται, συναντώ πολύ συχνά ...

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## jk21



----------


## KostasAlep

Έχει μια τετραετία που ο κοκκινολαίμης έρχεται και τρώει την αυγοτροφή που του βάζω.
Εφέτος ένα περίεργο σκηνικό συμβαίνει στο μπαλκόνι μου... έρχεται παρέα με έναν μαυροκέφαλο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αρσενικός ή θηλυκός ο μαυροκέφαλος, αλλά κάθεται δίπλα στο φίλο του και τον βλέπει να τρώει. Μαζί έρχονται και μαζί φεύγουν.

----------

